# Playoffs - Game #5: #6 Portland Trail Blazers (2) @ #3 Phoenix Suns (2) - 4/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*












*Playoff Schedule/Results*
*Game 1: L 100-105 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 2: W 119-90 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 3: W 108-89 @ Portland Trail Blazers
Game 4: L 87-96 @ Portland Trail Blazers
Game 5*: 10:30 p.m Monday, April 26 at Phoenix (TNT)
Game 6*: TBD Thursday, April 29 at Portland (TBD)
Game 7*: TBD Saturday, May 1 at Phoenix (TNT)
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 















*Portland Trail Blazers (50-32)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Jerryd Bayless | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 






*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for jinxing us last game with the change of status! They have Roy back. We need more Lou this game. He's the only one that battles them down low and wins. Their bigs went 19-31 last game, someone needs to slow them down. We need an athletic big to guard LA. The Suns have enough scorers to beat the Blazers, they just need some stops because the Blazers are a confidence team, who just need one person to get going for them to build momentum.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets blow them out in the Suns place. Then finish this series off at Portland. Suns have got to come really prepared to these next two games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> *Thanks for jinxing us last game with the change of status!* They have Roy back. We need more Lou this game. He's the only one that battles them down low and wins. Their bigs went 19-31 last game, someone needs to slow them down. We need an athletic big to guard LA. The Suns have enough scorers to beat the Blazers, they just need some stops because the Blazers are a confidence team, who just need one person to get going for them to build momentum.


Uh, I changed it the game before and we killed them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns better ****ing win this game.


I also think Amare staying or going is tied to this series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've been waiting for this game for what seems like days. Let's goooooooooooooooo!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns sure look bad early.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Andre Miller hitting jumpshots and threes... WTF!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

And Amare misses a putback-dunk... Ugh...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns end that qrter on an 18-5 run. Makes up for the bad start. 


28-27, Blazers at the end of 1.

Jrich 11 pts, 3 rebs, 2stls.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I see Meir has finally decided to join us for playoffs haha.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I mean I was usually watching on the regular TV... Right now watching on the comp because I'm doing a report on the side, lol.

As for the game, Dragic is killing them inside and getting them in foul trouble.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic is attacking and getting to the line. 

Blazers are getting into foul trouble. Howard has 2 fouls, Roy has 3, and Camby has 2. 

34-34 with 8:52 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

57-47, Suns at the half. 


Bench has alittle more than half our points.

Frye 13 pts (5-8) 6 rebs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 57-47 at the half. Loving the intensity ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Well I mean I was usually watching on the regular TV... Right now watching on the comp because I'm doing a report on the side, lol.
> 
> As for the game, Dragic is killing them inside and getting them in foul trouble.


I was just joking. Figured. Usually you do post after games regardless.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

84-66, Suns at the end of 3.

Don't **** this up.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns still pouring it on in the fourth. Can't wait until Game 6 ^_^


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Earl Clark is looking terrible out there >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 107, Trail Blazers 88*

Frye 20 pts (7-11), 8 rebs

Dudley 19 pts, 5-9 3pters



END THIS **** THURSDAY IN PORTLAND.


----------

